# Whole Spares in 80 Minutes:  A Vortex experiment...



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

So I was in restaurant depot today and they had some whole spares on the special rack for $.99 per pound.  Time for an experiment.

Rubbed each half with a different rub.  The smaller half on the bottom has Jeff's rub (which I fully expected to be inedible because of the high temp/sugar combo.). The larger half has just SPOG :













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Put the Vortex on one side of the weber 26 and filled it with KBB.  Lit it with a weber starter cube and let it go for about a half hour.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Threw the spares on the other side of the grill and put a chunk of hickory over the vortex:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Granted lid therms are not too accurate.  Mine reads about 25-50 degrees hotter than actual temp.  Here it is with the therm over the vortex side:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






And over the indirect side:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






After an hour they are getting close:

SPOG:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Jeff's:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






The appearance of the Jeff's ribs scared me.  I was expecting a mouth full of ash tray.

I probed them with a toothpick and they were getting close to done. Added a chunk of apple over he vortex. I decided to set my alarm for 20 minutes and see what happens.

Well after twenty minutes the toothpick slid through with little to no resistance so I decided to pull them off.

SPOG:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Jeff's













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






Some sliced shots.  Decent smoke ring.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






And the perfect bite:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 23, 2016






The verdict:

SPOG... Texture was amazing.  Crispy bark similar to the mouth feel of a perfectly seared steak without any burnt flavor.  You can see by the picture that it had the perfect bite through texture (at least for me).  Nice medium smoke taste.  Really juicy.  

Jeff's verdict:  same great texture but a little more burnt taste (obviously because the sugar burned).  However, I loved that taste because it reminded me of bark on a butt when I smoke them in the 300-325 range which is my go to temp range for butts.  Nice and juicy with the same smokiness as the SPOG ribs.

Overall,this experiment blew my mind.  With a total cooking time of 1 hour 20 minutes I made whole spare ribs that usually take anywhere between 5-8 hours depending on cooking temp.  And they were great!  In fact the SPOG half I actually preferred the texture and flavor of the bark because it had that real fatty crispiness I described.  Like a cross between pork butt bark and the seared crust on a steak.  If you have a vortex or can achieve high temps like this, give it a shot.  I think you'll be happy.

Thanks for looking everyone!

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, another vortex lover.

Both ribs look great.      POINTS


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Yes, another vortex lover.
> 
> 
> Both ribs look great.      POINTS



Thanks so much for the points and the compliment.  Haha you know it's only abot a week old and I have used it like 4 or 5 times.  It's amazing!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sweet. May have to try that with some non sweet rub.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 23, 2016)

Do many 60-90 minute ribs...looks tasty!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Do many 60-90 minute ribs...looks tasty!



Thanks!  It was some of your posts on different forums that had me itching to try it.  For the few bucks it cost for the rack I was willing to give it a whirl and I'm glad I did.  Ever cook pernil with the skin on?  That's my next idea for a super hot and fast vortex cook


----------



## b-one (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like a tasty test! I need to get a vortex one of these days!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice cook man !  I figured you'd like the vortex !   Thumbs Up  Awesome results !  :drool


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 23, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> T Ever cook pernil with the skin on? That's my next idea for a super hot and fast vortex cook


Oh yea and gave the dogs the fried treats. lol, maybe some for me too!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

tbrtt1 said:


> Sweet. May have to try that with some non sweet rub.



Thanks!  The SPOG ribs definitely were better.  It almost tasted like the bizarre love child of a rib eye steak and ribs haha


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks like a tasty test! I need to get a vortex one of these days!



It definitely was!  Every weber kettle owner needs on of these!




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook man !  I figured you'd like the vortex !   Thumbs Up  Awesome results !  :drool



Thanks so much!  Can I count it as another cooker? Hahah


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh yea and gave the dogs the fried treats. lol, maybe some for me too!



Bodega near my job makes great pernil.  They cook it to pulling temp and then chop up the crispy skin and mix it in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2016)

Awesome looking ribs Chris!

That vortex looks like it will change the way everyone cooks!

Points!

Al


----------



## lemans (Jun 24, 2016)

My Vortex was just delivered yesterday. 6 lbs of wings
Waiting in fridge for their turn on Sunday 
   Will post plenty of pics


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking ribs Chris!
> 
> That vortex looks like it will change the way everyone cooks!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Al!  It really is brilliant in its simplicity.  it's a cone shaped piece of metal and it has so many uses.  If you order from Owens BBQ they send you some buffalo wing seasoning as well as a 4 oz container of Tatonka dust!  Thanks so much for the points!!


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 24, 2016)

I like it.  I wonder if it would work on my offset smoker.

HT


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got a Thunderdome, still trying to figure it out. Good deal on the ribs...


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2016)

Chris they look good from here I keep saaying I am going to make a vortex,I have a SS Bowl that looks like it will work.
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Jun 24, 2016)

Excellent experiment, and nicely reported!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 24, 2016)

Excellent rib/Vortex post, nicely done! Been cooking in, above and around a Vortex for a few years, it is definitely a game changer... possibly one of the best grilling devices ever!


----------



## lemans (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey thanks for the heads up on the hot wings sample
I was just about to throw the box away from my vortex 
Till I took out all the packing and found that sample.. It wasn't mentioned on the packing list.. I can't wait to use it


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 25, 2016)

Can also be used as a hat...












10018.jpeg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jun 25, 2016


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 26, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> Excellent rib/Vortex post, nicely done! Been cooking in, above and around a Vortex for a few years, it is definitely a game changer... possibly one of the best grilling devices ever!


does the fan blade on the vortex spin or is it stationery just direction the flow ??

HT


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 26, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> I like it.  I wonder if it would work on my offset smoker.
> 
> HT


 I'm guessing if you can get the temp high it should work!



inkjunkie said:


> Just got a Thunderdome, still trying to figure it out. Good deal on the ribs...



Thanks!




tropics said:


> Chris they look good from here I keep saaying I am going to make a vortex,I have a SS Bowl that looks like it will work.
> 
> Richie
> 
> :points:



Thanks so much Richie!  It's definitely a fun gadget to play with!  Thanks for the points!



IdahoPZ said:


> Excellent experiment, and nicely reported!
> 
> :points:



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 26, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> Excellent rib/Vortex post, nicely done! Been cooking in, above and around a Vortex for a few years, it is definitely a game changer... possibly one of the best grilling devices ever!



Thanks so much!  It really is great!  So many different uses!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 26, 2016)

Lemans said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up on the hot wings sample
> I was just about to throw the box away from my vortex
> Till I took out all the packing and found that sample.. It wasn't mentioned on the packing list.. I can't wait to use it



Yeah mine wasn't listed either!  Just a pleasant surprise!  Vortex wings are insanely good!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 26, 2016)

inkjunkie said:


> Can also be used as a hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha the next BBQ fashion craze


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 26, 2016)

inkjunkie said:


> Can also be used as a hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good ink!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> does the fan blade on the vortex spin or is it stationery just direction the flow ??
> 
> HT


HT,

The Vortex is just a cone of stainless sheet metal, no moving parts.

Mike


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 27, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Looking good ink!
> 
> Mike


Need a new picture...with the custom "heated" colors...


----------



## garvinque (Jun 27, 2016)

MAJOR


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm sorry, Richie, but as good as these ribs look and taste, you have severely impacted many smokers like me. I have been telling the missus that good ribs take hours and that I have to tend the smoker for that whole period. Of course, health concerns mean I have to remain hydrated as well.

This new method could severely limit my hydrating time. Just saying.

Points for inspiration even though you have caused me grief.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks great! One of my favorite ways to cook spares when camping is indirectly right over the camp fire. Get a cranking hot bed of coals and throw the ribs on a grate right next to them. Same thing done in a little over an hour. 

SPOG is the way to go! KISS Keep It Simple Smoker! 

Points!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 6, 2016)

Garvinque said:


> :Looks-Great: MAJOR :points:



Thanks so much for the points!


Disco said:


> I'm sorry, Richie, but as good as these ribs look and taste, you have severely impacted many smokers like me. I have been telling the missus that good ribs take hours and that I have to tend the smoker for that whole period. Of course, health concerns mean I have to remain hydrated as well.
> 
> This new method could severely limit my hydrating time. Just saying.
> 
> ...



Oh I know Disco... I don't want to ruin our precious smoking time by speeding things up too much.  I kept this one a secret from my wife.  She thinks I was flipping burgers for an hour haha.  Thanks for the points and I swear I won't do this often... Wouldn't want to get caught.



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! One of my favorite ways to cook spares when camping is indirectly right over the camp fire. Get a cranking hot bed of coals and throw the ribs on a grate right next to them. Same thing done in a little over an hour.
> 
> SPOG is the way to go! KISS Keep It Simple Smoker!
> 
> Points!



Thanks so much for thre points.  I agree that simple is better.  SPOG is just about my favorite way to season every kind of meat there is!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 6, 2016)

Nicely done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I'm late on everything)


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 7, 2016)

Points for some great info and inspiration to use SPOG on something else besides red meat. I'm with Disco too, I may not be able to get Vortex for personal time reasons!


----------



## panupat (Jul 7, 2016)

Do you think the SPOG rib would go well with sweet molasses base sauce?


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 7, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Duke!  Did another couple racks like this yesterday to reheat when we are camping next week.


bauchjw said:


> Points for some great info and inspiration to use SPOG on something else besides red meat. I'm with Disco too, I may not be able to get Vortex for personal time reasons!


Thanks so much for the points! SPOG on ribs is great and it works well with most any sauce for those that like to put sauce on their ribs.  I usually make them with SPOG and sauce on the side and everyone is happy!


Panupat said:


> Do you think the SPOG rib would go well with sweet molasses base sauce?


Yeah, the SPOG goes great with some sweeter sauces!


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 7, 2016)

looks like some good eatin -- and yea I saw a number of threads about the Vortex so I got mine last week. Been using it ever since. I added way too much charcoal to the roasting method and my whole chickens skin was BURNT -- but thankfully I keep an eye on temps, and the meat underneath was still nice and juicy lol 

Used half a chimney for searing method after I pulled my tri tip roast off the smoker last night --- some say it's a waste of charcoal, and I say it's completely worth it to get that final sear on the meat. It's a crucial finishing move to the entire meal :)


----------

